# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أبحث عن كتاب العصريون معتزلة اليوم ليوسف كمال

## أبو عائدة الشامي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يا ترى أجد هذا الكتاب عند أحد منكم لأنني بحثت عنه فلم أجده

----------


## الباجي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

الكتاب تجده بدار الوفاء بمصر ... فهم من طبعه أولُ ...

----------


## الأمل الراحل

نعم الكتاب يوجد بدار الوفاء بمصر
فقد سبق لي البحث عنه في السعودية تحديدا ( الرياض ، جدة ، الدمام ) ودلوني على دار الوفاء بمصر .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

تجدون الكتاب على هذا الرابط :

http://www.kabah.info/uploaders/maatazlah.pdf

اضغط بيمين الفارة ثم حفظ باسم .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

جزاك الله خيرا

وفرج عنا وعنك 

والله لي سنين وأنا أبحث عنه .

----------


## أبو عائدة الشامي

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخت الفاضلة / الأمل الراحل .
الأخ الفاضل / أبو عائدة الشامي.

بارك الله فيكما.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن عبد القادر

_جزاك الله الجنة_

----------


## د على رمضان عبد المجيد

جزاكم الله خيرا 0

----------


## المعلم المحتسب

الله يجزاك خيييييييييييييي  يييييير أخي
يسر الله أمرك ورفع الله قدرك

----------

